# 20g - Restored.



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

*20g - Restored*

Instead of bumping my old thread, I've decided to bring up a new one.

Here's the story so far.
Once upon a time there was a Yellow Shrimp, and a Rili Shrimp shown here:

Mrs. Rili:








& 
The Yellow:









Together they decided they were going to be mates. They've enjoyed their time together on a April/May afternoon. A few months later they had some babies. Due to an emergency in July I had to leave my tank in Mississauga while I spent 4-5 mths in Waterloo. I had my parents do top offs for me while I was away and do feedings. I've since returned, and back in action. Since then an unfortunate heat wave back in August/September wiped out my colony of CRS/CBS, Yellow, and Rili (Didn't help the AC broke down either ). But when I got home... dun dun dun! I found these little nifty dudes/dudettes. I've counted roughly 20-30, and who knows how many more are hiding in the great depths of my moss.

I have currently seen 3-5 berried ladies, and have removed them into my breeder box, since I do have a few Cardinal Tetras in the tank.

I myself personally think these guys an gals are pretty nifty!

And now, some pictures!

With eggs!









Lone yellow survive, unsure if from original batch, or not.









Shot of the hybrid 









Shot of hybrid, and Yellow (pardon the tank mess)









Yellow decided to hitch a ride with the hybrid or attempting the naughty stuff since I just finished a water change/top off.









Now with racing strip!

















The Lone survivor of my CBS brood... now accepting males (I believe this is a lady) HA... 









I am sure this is a male.

















Was a challenge to get this one... 









Full Tank shot









This was taken a couple weeks back in my breeder box. (iphone quality )









and "zoomed" in of the same photo above. (iphone quality )









*Equipment:*

Sponge Filter
18" T8 Light Single bulb.

*Plant life:*

5 Nano Marimo Balls
1 Golf Ball Size Marimo Ball
Fissidens Fontanus

*Random Stuff:*

Cholla

*Shrimp Life...*
6 Crystal Red Shrimp


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

the one with stripe looks like chocolate shrimp u can sell it for a high price


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> the one with stripe looks like chocolate shrimp u can sell it for a high price


I'd be shocked if it is a chocolate, never would have thought a Rili shrimp + Yellow Shrimp would produce a chocolate lol...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I decided to crop the one photo of the one male shown here:









Mini feeding frenzy, I think the snails loved the algae wafer more so than the shrimp lastnight!









Did a water change in the afternoon yesterday, today I have about 10 males swimming in fun circles. I should attempt to take a video!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say its a hybrid that's close to the original wild shrimp. Most of the hybrid shrimps will show some sort of wild look to them in the first generation.

My TT x CBS offspring looked like bee shrimps except they had 5 white bands across the back...looking very much like some of those wild shrimps you see from Sulawesi 

Now if you should breed it back to one of the parents, then something else will come out of the cross again.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

So it's been eons since I have been on this forum, cannot believe nearly a year now!

Since then, a lot has changed. Ended up travelling for a month or so, my friend who was taking care of the tank, failed miserably and wiped out my colony, of course I am not too happy on that part. By time I got back, it was late into the season, and I opted to hold off on getting shrimp as for the weather wasn't kind, as well I had to move.

However I kept my tank running for the past year, with a couple Cardinal Tetras which had survived my friends mischief. 

Now that I am moved into my new place, I've decided to come back with the vengeance. My cardinals have been moved. And I was in Big Al's Thursday last week, and purchased 6 CRS  (3/$12) I will add pics eventually.

The best news I noticed in my tank the other day was that my Fissidens Fontanus, has decided to start growing on my driftwood. I AM SUPER HAPPY! It's growing slow, but surely again, will post pics in the next couple of days.

Duck weed is growing stronger than ever HA HA. My other mosses I had took a huge hit, not sure if they will recover, though I do plan on doing a DIY Moss farm, since my room has a nice bay window an can get a lot of sunlight .

My Snails are of plenty of course. Though I have noticed they seem to be losing some shell colorization which I can only assume they need some much needed calcium. I do have some of my "CRS" Mineral Rock that I will add. 

We are approaching a week of the CRS additions and they seem to be thriving. I've seen a few molts, they are highly active, and I am able to see all 6 all the time.

Pics to come  and I am glad to be back


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice.... good luck with the shrimps and hopefully they don't need the care of your friend again ;-)


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Interesting!
What would he get if breed back to one of the parents? let's say to Yellow one
Will he get 50% of yellow and 50% rili?



bettaforu said:


> I would say its a hybrid that's close to the original wild shrimp. Most of the hybrid shrimps will show some sort of wild look to them in the first generation.
> 
> Now if you should breed it back to one of the parents, then something else will come out of the cross again.


----------

